# Vision Spinner 2 Charging Cycles .



## hyphen (12/8/14)

So I've got 2 Spinners , they've both awesome and 100% Vision products.
I've been using a generic ego charger to charge them , and what happens is when it reaches the end of one of the batteries "cycles" it stops charging . While a quick fix is to just unplug and plug back in , it starts getting tiresome .

I've looked online and it's a common issue .

I'd just like to check if anyone stocks genuine Vision chargers and or if they have a charger that works .

Thanks .


----------



## Matuka (12/8/14)

Ditto!! I have also just bought a Spinner vv 2 and have to check every time I plug it in and invariably need to unplug and reconnect for it to charge properly. I will be watching this thread for a solution.


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

We will be bringing in official vision chargers for the spinner 2 and will be including them in a bundle deal when purchasing a vision spinner.

ETA 1,5 weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (12/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> We will be bringing in official vision chargers for the spinner 2 and will be including them in a bundle deal when purchasing a vision spinner.
> 
> ETA 1,5 weeks


 
Will you be selling just the chargers or are they only bundled ?
I wonder if this will 100% solve the problem ......


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/14)

Separate as well. It will 100 percent solve your issue

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (12/8/14)

Any idea of the price yet?


----------



## Derek (5/9/14)

Just some feedback. I've bought the Vision spinner charger.. Same problem. The light goes green within 10 min and only after disconnect and reconnect charges.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Derek said:


> Just some feedback. I've bought the Vision spinner charger.. Same problem. The light goes green within 10 min and only after disconnect and reconnect charges.


 
Derek you need the new charger that fix's this problem.


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/9/14)

Agreed buy the Vision Spinner charger. Available at Vapeking and e-ciggies. Just got one and it charges it in once cycle, instead of charging it twice on my Kangertech charger.


----------



## Jase (6/9/14)

I have also noticed this problem. I'll pick up a charger when I am back in country.


----------



## Derek (6/9/14)

Yes, I've bought the official vision charger at the vape meet. Is there another one made specially for the vision spinner II ?


----------



## rogue zombie (6/9/14)

Derek said:


> Yes, I've bought the official vision charger at the vape meet. Is there another one made specially for the vision spinner II ?



That's weird, the Vision charger should not be doing that.
I bought myself one, so did @WhatSmoke, and neither of us have the problem anymore.

The Vision charger is just a 'Vision' charger, it doesn't say it's Vision 2 specific.


----------

